# Had to share this one!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This Is A Video EVERYONE Needs To See. For The First Time In My Life, I'm Speechless. | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

How true it is!! Very provoking....


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

how true. I feel for the kids of today, they have very little in the way of imaginations and they have no idea of how to "play"


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> how true. I feel for the kids of today, they have very little in the way of imaginations and they have no idea of how to "play"


Maybe they can Google it and figure it out LOL!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahah........when i hit the link I got this and couldn't figure out the responses on here.....der
I Can't Believe How Funny This Is. I Am In Tears, Make Sure Your Sound Is Turned On! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------

